# Reading > Forum Book Club >  Valentine's Day Reading Poll

## Scheherazade

Please vote for the book you would like to read for the Valentine's Day by February 5th.

*Romeo and Juliet* by Shakespeare 

Antony and Cleopatra* by Shakespeare 

 The Foam of the Daze by Boris Vian 

Layla and Majnun by Nizami 

Possession by A.S. Byatt 

Dracula* by Bram Stoker 


* = Available on the Forum



Book Club Procedures*

----------


## Murdoch

I like "Antony and Cleopatra"by Shakespeare

----------


## Virgil

> I like "Antony and Cleopatra"by Shakespeare


Murdoch - Then make sure you vote up at the top of the screen/page.

----------


## Scheherazade

I have just finished reading _R & J_ and working on my assignment on it (two months after reading the _Shrew_ and writing an essay) so I don't feel like reading another Shakespeare play so soon and I want to read new books for the Book Club rather than simply discussing the ones I already have.

So I will go for _Possession_, which is a Booker Prize Winner for 1990 and according to amazom.com:


> "Literary critics make natural detectives," says Maud Bailey, heroine of a mystery where the clues lurk in university libraries, old letters, and dusty journals. Together with Roland Michell, a fellow academic and accidental sleuth, Maud discovers a love affair between the two Victorian writers the pair has dedicated their lives to studying: Randolph Ash, a literary great long assumed to be a devoted and faithful husband, and Christabel La Motte, a lesser-known "fairy poetess" and chaste spinster. At first, Roland and Maud's discovery threatens only to alter the direction of their research, but as they unearth the truth about the long-forgotten romance, their involvement becomes increasingly urgent and personal. Desperately concealing their purpose from competing researchers, they embark on a journey that pulls each of them from solitude and loneliness, challenges the most basic assumptions they hold about themselves, and uncovers their unique entitlement to the secret of Ash and La Motte's passion. 
> Winner of the 1990 Booker Prize--the U.K.'s highest literary award--Possession is a gripping and compulsively readable novel. A.S. Byatt exquisitely renders a setting rich in detail and texture. Her lush imagery weaves together the dual worlds that appear throughout the novel--the worlds of the mind and the senses, of male and female, of darkness and light, of truth and imagination--into an enchanted and unforgettable tale of love and intrigue.


Seems like a good read for Valentine's Day on a literature forum like ours  :Smile:

----------


## Nightshade

IM goin to say Layla because Ive been trying to find that story for years and years.
 :Biggrin:  Finally I will know !  :Brow: 
Although personally I wish this was the originall preislam 7-8th centuray version rather than the 12th centuary sufi version. The original along with 6 other poems/ballad was inscribed on gold sheets to "immortalise" the beauty of the poetry.

----------


## crveniormaric

My vote goes to Dracula... I really like that Story :-)))

----------


## SleepyWitch

i voted for _Possession_ coz i've been wanting to read it for a while but couldn't be bothered. i find it easier to read books when i can discuss them w/ ppl  :Smile: 
R&J would be nice too...
as for _Antony and Cleopatra_, I read it twice within a month when i was studying Lit in England _and_ watched a boring film version....

I've never heard of the other ones (except Dracula of course)  :Frown:

----------


## Scheherazade

Going once...

----------


## Scheherazade

Going twice...

----------


## kurapika

I vote for Dracula by Bram Stoker.

----------

